# So... plans are coming together... I think!



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

After paying child support, I figured that I would no longer have the money for a Cruze, so then I was considering buying a car with cash. Now that I have been applying for jobs like crazy to get the extra income and my parents are going to help me get a 2013 Camry SE, with my dads discount, I really should jump on it. I know this is a Cruze forum and I have a very strong view on the Camry, but I am glad that I will be able to get something new and nothing used. Just don't know if I want the 4 cylinder or the v6...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

4 is peppy enough for in town driving. No passing power. We own a 12 I4 SE. Rides rough, but otherwise nice car. 

6 will run you $27-30k, way more than a Cruze. 

Why are you asking here? Go find a Toyota forum. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> After paying child support, I figured that I would no longer have the money for a Cruze, so then I was considering buying a car with cash. Now that I have been applying for jobs like crazy to get the extra income and my parents are going to help me get a 2013 Camry SE, with my dads discount, I really should jump on it. I know this is a Cruze forum and I have a very strong view on the Camry, but I am glad that I will be able to get something new and nothing used. Just don't know if I want the 4 cylinder or the v6...


If that is what you want get the Camry.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know I've never had a Camry but I grew up and driving Celicas. I've always enjoyed them. My Toyotas were 1980 Celica ST then I had the 1982 Celica GT. Also my uncle flipped between Honda Accords and Toyota Camrys . personally with the price of gas today I would go for the four-cylinder version because I would not want the added expense of the six cylinder. Just my opinion.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I would get the 4-pot. Better on gas, less weight over the nose so it will handle better, and cheaper to buy. I hate working on transverse mounted V6 engines, where the engine is shoehorned into the bay.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If you buy it b4 07/29, you might be able to claim some of the 1.6 billion payout for unattended accleration issues that Toyota just agreed to.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Buy whatever you can afford, regardless of the make and model. Once you get solid employment and have stable income, you can go ahead and buy something. Don't do something rash and become the next episode of a repossession show.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> If you buy it b4 07/29, you might be able to claim some of the 1.6 billion payout for unattended accleration issues that Toyota just agreed to.


Lol... I think the whole unintended acceleration lawsuit is ridiculous. And I won't be getting it until early next year.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

That's weird. You were so excited about ordering a 2014 Cruze LTZ in December and now you are getting a Camry?? What's going on??


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The Camry SE is very fun to drive, with the paddle shifters and the sport suspension, it is a very decently handling car! Granted it isn't a sports car and never tried to be, I like it a lot! The Cruze is a very nice car, but I should just get a Camry, after all it is money pretty much being returned to my dad that works for Toyota.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

So you've spent the last 4 months on here, posting 243 posts, and are now going to switch cars? Get an Eco, which can be had for under $20,000 and tune it. You wont be sorry.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

nodule said:


> That's weird. You were so excited about ordering a 2014 Cruze LTZ in December and now you are getting a Camry?? What's going on??


Well, long story short, my girlfriend and I broke up over some personal changes to myself and it just couldn't and wouldn't work out between us anymore, so now I will be paying child support in September on my 19 month old and in January on two more kids so I now know that the Cruze is out of the question and I do not get a discount on GM products like I do with Toyota. So I think I will just get a 2013 Camry SE 4 cylinder, use my dads discount and call it a day, after all I get the car for like $24k and some change plus the TTL, which is a heck of a deal since it is just under $30k msrp.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> So you've spent the last 4 months on here, posting 243 posts, and are now going to switch cars? Get an Eco, which can be had for under $20,000 and tune it. You wont be sorry.


Yes I did, because I was originally going to order a 2014 LTZ but now that I am pretty much going broke, I needed to consider something cheaper with everything I wanted. The ECO doesn't offer a lot of what the Camry does, I want the smart key, leather/suede heated seats, more room, proven reliability, the Blind sport monitor, rear cross traffic alert.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it helps your dad keep a job and smooths out family relations, get the Camry. Sounds like you like it, and you already know the strong/weak points. Plus you have an inside man to help with any warranty issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Between the two, I like my Cruze a lot better (choice of transmission plays a big role here). Between an auto Cruze and an auto Camry, I probably would take the Toyota...or buy another car entirely.

The Camry handles...like you'd expect from a Honda Accord (not like a barge like Camrys in the past). But it's still a huge sedan and it can't go around a corner anything like my Cruze can - there's a corner near my place that I like to take real fast - my Cruze can handle it with little tire squeal at 40, straightens right up and shrugs it off; the Camry feels like it's going to crash at 35 and angrily blinks the Stability control light. In addition, the ride is firm, road noise and bumps are VERY pronounced, and the transmission hunts gears a lot.

On the other hand, it's got a great stereo, fantastic climate control system, and lots of interior room. The interior is hands-down nicer than anything Toyota has made in the last 20 years. The Cruze will hold even with it til about 45-50 MPH from a dig, but the Camry definitely has more highway power - you just have to get the transmission to actually give it to you. 

Between the I4 and V6, drive the I4 first and see if it's sufficient. Our old Camry was a V6, and we both comment from time to time that we miss the instant throttle response and around-town torque (the 4 has to find the right gear and it takes a second to respond), but the 3.0 was a much different engine from the 3.5. The 3.5, if anything, likes to rev up for power a lot more than the 3.0, and the 6-speed auto is very reluctant to drop gears.

Gas mileage is decent, but not great. It does about 25-26 city (trailing the Cruze by about 3-4 most of the time) and 36-37 highway (trailing the Cruze by 4-6 on the same trips). Expect somewhere around 19-20/30 for the V6.

That said, we've owned both around a year. The Toyota has had zero problems, my Cruze has had a ton. I still like mine better, and she likes hers better.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> The Cruze is a very nice car, but I should just get a Camry, after all it is money pretty much being returned to my dad that works for Toyota.


No, by buying a Camry, all you're doing is returning more profits back to Japan.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Get a used Cruze. For cheaper than all of the above. Tune it and be happy.

I wouldn't put so much financial stress on your family. Trust me, when you are in real dyre need, you will need the cash more than a Camry.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I would rather have a new Mazda 6 than any Camry. Faster than the 4 cyl Camry while getting better gas mileage than it too.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Between the two, I like my Cruze a lot better (choice of transmission plays a big role here). Between an auto Cruze and an auto Camry, I probably would take the Toyota...or buy another car entirely.
> 
> The Camry handles...like you'd expect from a Honda Accord (not like a barge like Camrys in the past). But it's still a huge sedan and it can't go around a corner anything like my Cruze can - there's a corner near my place that I like to take real fast - my Cruze can handle it with little tire squeal at 40, straightens right up and shrugs it off; the Camry feels like it's going to crash at 35 and angrily blinks the Stability control light. In addition, the ride is firm, road noise and bumps are VERY pronounced, and the transmission hunts gears a lot.
> 
> ...


The 2012 Camry had a lot of small quality issues, particularly the road noise. For 2013 that was fixed and the 2013 I drove a while back was really quiet. The 4 cylinder has plenty of power and I do not see how you say it has no passing power!?! Sure the Camry is a heavy car and the 4 cylinder has to work harder, but now, I will be the only one driving it, except my friends piling in it, it shouldn't be an issue for the 2.5... The v6 has tons more power, but I have to stop and think, do I really need the v6? Sure the v6 is a huge sleeper, and I can't order the JBL on the 4 cylinder, and only the v6 comes with a sound laminated windshield. Oh, and do you have the Bridgestones or Michelins on the Camry?


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh and you referring to the 3.0 in the Camry, yeah the 3.0 is a dogggggggg, my 1998 ES300 has it with the 4 speed auto and whenever I need to pass someone, it is gutless and can be scary sometimes. The car feels like it has less power than "200"... I don't like it, actually the Camry with the 2.5 feels more powerful, and the 3.5L is a ROCKET compared to the old sh***y, 1MZ and the 2.5 in the Camry. My dad works for Toyota and he swears by the 3.0L?!??


----------



## DWSCruze2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

If your budget is tight - remember that you are not paying cash and therefore by definition you cannot 'afford it', in the strictest terms. If you COULD afford it you would pay cash. So, get the 4 cylinder. Besides, you will get a ticket if you drive the 6 cylinder hard, whereas with the 4 cylinder..... well, maybe only you notice that you are taking the car to it's limits! :^)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Only quality problem I'm aware of was the sunroofs rattling and transmission shifting. Don't have one, so no issue there. Transmission was fixed by an update 2 weeks into owning it. Otherwise, the powertrains are carry-over from 2009/2007, so they're well-tested.

Bridgestones...AVOID AT ALL COSTS.

We originally test drove one with Michelins, and they're about 238472347892789289 times better. The Bridgestones ended up on the car we bought from another dealer and they are atrocious. So much noise, complete crap in rain, not good handling in dry...and they're probably about halfway through the tread at 9000 miles. Not the car's fault - just a horrible tire.

I4 is just weak on passing power from 65-80. It'll do it, but it's not happy about it. We spent this weekend with it on I81 in the mountains with the AC running hard, and I had to floor it just about every time I just wanted to get around a left-lane camper. 4th gear, 3/4 throttle @ 3500 RPM just wasn't cutting it. Otherwise, great highway cruising engine and great for around-town driving.

She paid $20,000 for the SE with a power seat. Regular stereo is quite honestly pretty good, a little thumpy in the back seat.

The 3.0 V6, once it gained variable valve timing, was a lot better in the 2003 model year, coupled with a 5-speed auto. Very quick car for what it was at the time, and lots of effortless power.

Quite honestly, if they'd re-design the center stack in the 2013 Accord, I'd buy that instead. Fantastic driving mid-size, a lot more fun to drive. Between all of them? I still like my Cruze.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The Bridgestones are so bad, all of the SE's our family has had, they all had Michelins, before I sign the papers, I want them to install the Michelins. The safety is my main priority, because the Camry saved my life once, I know it would save my life again! lol


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Only quality problem I'm aware of was the sunroofs rattling and transmission shifting. Don't have one, so no issue there. Transmission was fixed by an update 2 weeks into owning it. Otherwise, the powertrains are carry-over from 2009/2007, so they're well-tested.
> 
> Bridgestones...AVOID AT ALL COSTS.
> 
> ...


The 2007-2009 Camry had the 2.4L with the 5 speed auto. The sunroof popping was only in 2007-2011 models. The 2.5L and the 6 speed auto went into the Camry in 2010 to replace the 2.4 and the 5 speed auto.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope. Sunroof was '12's as well. There's a TSB out for it...common complaint.

I'd suggest doing some research into the new model before deciding it's the right one for you.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

My parents had a 2012 Camry XLE hybrid and traded in the 2012 for a 2013 XLE hybrid. NO PROBLEMS!! I have been in a Camry since the day I was born! lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I have been in a Camry since the day I was born! lol


I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

TopazLTZ said:


> Well, long story short, my girlfriend and I broke up over some personal changes to myself and it just couldn't and wouldn't work out between us anymore, so now I will be paying child support in September on my 19 month old and in January on two more kids so I now know that the Cruze is out of the question and I do not get a discount on GM products like I do with Toyota. So I think I will just get a 2013 Camry SE 4 cylinder, use my dads discount and call it a day, after all I get the car for like $24k and some change plus the TTL, which is a heck of a deal since it is just under $30k msrp.


But why do you need a LTZ or even a camry level of car? Why not buy a 1LT with the options you want for $4,000 less than an LTZ & under $20,000? Since you are the one going to have to make the payments once your working, why would you want to pay more & not get anything more? 

You were looking at used cars, would not a brand new cruze 1LT be 1000 times smarter than used and give you a much cheaper payment than the Camry? I mean in reality the cruze is priced at corolla level so comparing Toyota to Chevy the cruze wins hands down.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

The Camry has more than the Cruze, I get a heck of a deal through my dad since he works for Toyota and, honestly, I think it would be stupid to pass it up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

More what? 

Interior space? Yep. 

Features? Nope.

Sorry...you're really not getting that great of a deal if you're paying $24K for a SE 4-cyl.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> More what?
> 
> Interior space? Yep.
> 
> ...


I get nice suede and leather seats, power passenger seat, more comfortable car overall and I get homelink. The car is like $29,800 msrp and with the discount I get it for $24-$25k something like that, I don't remember the dealers quote but, its a heck of a deal. Plus the dealer I am buying it from, I get a 10 year/100k mile warranty. I also get the 2 years, 25k miles of Toyota Care. And the dealer is super friendly... more than I can say about GM dealerships. Whenever you buy a vehicle, the whole sales team takes a picture with you, and you sign the wall and hit a gong and they all cheer for you. Go into a Toyota dealership sometime and then you will notice how much more comfortable you feel. They take the time to get you what you want and need. They are not just in it to make money, they are there to earn your business over and over again.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Not the ones down here unfortunetly. I recently wanted to test drice an IS350 i saw on the lot, and the salesmen looked at me and said "ARE YOU GOING TO BUY IT?!?" i said i didn't know and he refused to let me drive unless i was gonna buy it.

I guess that is what i get for walking in there. And it was a Lexus dealer, part of a larger Toyota Dealer. F that. I should drive up to them in my new car now and laugh at their face.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

They know my parents by name, as we get a vehicle from them every year and we are in there at least every other week.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Not the ones down here unfortunetly. I recently wanted to test drice an IS350 i saw on the lot, and the salesmen looked at me and said "ARE YOU GOING TO BUY IT?!?" i said i didn't know and he refused to let me drive unless i was gonna buy it.
> 
> I guess that is what i get for walking in there. And it was a Lexus dealer, part of a larger Toyota Dealer. F that. I should drive up to them in my new car now and laugh at their face.


I have never had that problem with any Toyota or Lexus dealers.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am in Miami. Anything that you haven't heard of. Happens here lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Youre quite the fan boy.

Our Toyota dealers service departments suck - very rude and I refuse to take the car back to 2/3 I've been to. Toyota care is a joke. They won't even change the oil til 10,000 miles, no matter that 10,000 miles weren't even put on the car in a year. 

LTZ against a Camry SE? Hands down the Cruze is much nicer but I hate the auto transmission way more.

ermit, the IS is a piece of crap, especially the new one. Joke of an interior and any other car in its class is a better buy. Typical pretension associated with Lexus. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Youre quite the fan boy.
> 
> Our Toyota dealers service departments suck - very rude and I refuse to take the car back to 2/3 I've been to. Toyota care is a joke. They won't even change the oil til 10,000 miles, no matter that 10,000 miles weren't even put on the car in a year.
> 
> ...


Yeah he is. He can have his Toyota Camry I'll take my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS over any car in Toyota line up.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

This is what happens when you never research other vehicles in the segment. You never see how the competition can be better(or worse) from model year to model year. If you ask me, the Camry is now in the bottom half of the midsize sedan segment at least.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

TopazLTZ said:


> I get nice suede and leather seats, power passenger seat, more comfortable car overall and I get homelink. The car is like $29,800 msrp and with the discount I get it for $24-$25k something like that, I don't remember the dealers quote but, its a heck of a deal. Plus the dealer I am buying it from, I get a 10 year/100k mile warranty. I also get the 2 years, 25k miles of Toyota Care. And the dealer is super friendly... more than I can say about GM dealerships. Whenever you buy a vehicle, the whole sales team takes a picture with you, and you sign the wall and hit a gong and they all cheer for you. Go into a Toyota dealership sometime and then you will notice how much more comfortable you feel. They take the time to get you what you want and need. They are not just in it to make money, they are there to earn your business over and over again.


Like any other brand, Toyota has good dealers, and ones who are horrible. Glad to hear yours is a good one. 

Guys, it sounds like he purchased the Camry because he felt comfortable with it, the purchase kept peace in his family, and his local dealer will support him if any issues arise. We always preach on here that the dealers make or break ownership. Sounds like this one will make his ownership experience a pleasant one. 

If we want to see more Cruzes on the road, we need to make sure we praise for good service and say what could be improved for bad service. Clearly GM needs their Chevy dealers in the area to step it up since they have a fierce-sounding competitor down the road. 

Regardless, stick around!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So are you going to keep asking us if we like Toyota's haha. Take it to Toyota Nation.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sciphi said:


> If we want to see more Cruzes on the road, we need to make sure we praise for good service and say what could be improved for bad service. Clearly GM needs their Chevy dealers in the area to step it up since they have a fierce-sounding competitor down the road.


Great point! Dealers sometimes need that motivation to keep delivering outstanding service to all its customers. Please also send your positive and negative dealership experiences to us at Chevrolet and we will also work to address them.

Cheers

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just a word of advice. Take it for what it's worth.

With multiple kids, looming child support (It never get's cheaper by the way) and uncertain employment. You don't need a loaded Camry. If you can get a discount through Toyota. I would start looking at the new Corrolla or a Versa and be fiscally responsible. Weigh the decision of a need over a want and think it with through logic versus making a purchase based on emotion alone.

Before I bought my Eco last Friday, I was a split second a way from buying a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited until I realized that I WANTED the Jeep but I didn't NEED the Jeep to get back and forth to work every day. So being somewhat sane, I pulled the trigger on the ECO knowing I would be better off in the long run.

Moral of the story, don't make a quick decision that you will be regretting for the next 5 years. If I had $28K to drop on a car, I certainly wouldn't be buying a Camry, that's the modern day equivalent of the Ford Crown Vic.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I wouldn't be caught dead in a non loaded vehicle. I am sorry, but I get a great deal through my dad, so why not take advantage and get a fully loaded one?!? Plus, the Malibu is the worst car in the mid size segment, well I would really leave that to the Avenger and 200, but the Malibu is nothing to be proud of. Around here, all you see are Camrys and that is a good thing, it means people like them and people trust them. I can see why everyone likes them, it does everything well. How many Camrys and Corollas do you see on the side of the road??? NONE... that can't be said for the Cobalts and Cavaliers.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> If I had $28K to drop on a car, I certainly wouldn't be buying a Camry, that's the modern day equivalent of the Ford Crown Vic.


 Agreed - add a few more dollars and step into a new 320i. However like you XC_600, my ECO made economic sense and it is a great car for the money. I just got done with Child Support about a year ago and paid off my sons college expense too. There are much higher priorities in life than an expensive/loaded vehicle. Funny you call the Camry a modern Crown Vic, the owner of the car shop I go to for work on my cars calls the Camry a Japanese Oldsmobile - meaning big floaty cars - his shop primarily works on euro cars - Porsche, MB, Audi, etc.


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

I am a little puzzled, disturbed, and amazed by this thread to be honest. question..... Do you know how much your child support will be for 3 children already ?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

TopazLTZ said:


> How many Camrys and Corollas do you see on the side of the road??? NONE... that can't be said for the Cobalts and Cavaliers.


You obviously don't know much about GM cars, the cavalier and cobalt are not known to leave anyone stranded. Quite the opposite, most last well past 10 years with little or no maintenance. Most common cars on the side of the road in my state are VW of any kind and Dodge Neons. 



TopazLTZ said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in a non loaded vehicle.


I have always wondered how someone could be so irresponsible and have not one but 3 kids before graduating, the story just never seemed real. Even if a kid could make such poor decisions I was always in shock that the parents just seem to keep silver spooning anything you seem to want. One would hope at least the parents would be a voice of reason & try to teach you some responsibility & not reward your poor decisions. 

However I am now seeing you are just a new kind of troll, there is no way ones parents that have to actually pay for all your mistakes and poor decisions would want to spend the money on a loaded car, worst part is you seem to think/act as though your entitled to it. 

The rate your going think you better ask your dad to get you a minivan, just tell him your planning a few more kids by 19 & I am sure he will totally understand.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in a non loaded vehicle..... How many Camrys and Corollas do you see on the side of the road??? NONE... that can't be said for the Cobalts and Cavaliers.


LOL

My cobalt went 176,000 on the stock clutch, and full motor. Nothing ever broke on that engine wise, I think the only thing that I replaced was end links, shocks/struts, and brakes/tires tbh. I never even had to change a belt. 

Take care of your stuff and anything can last for a long time. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Over the years I've seen a lot of cars sitting empty the side of the road. When taking out the no manufacturer seems to have a monopoly or even a lack of breakdowns. I've driven GMs since my first Fiero in 1985 - yes, the model with the no-oil change based engine fires - and never been stranded. What I have noticed is that most cars on the side of the road fall into one of three categories - driver error (SUV or BMW sliding into the ditch in the winter), flat tire with the driver not knowing how to change a tire or having a flat spare, and overheating. The overheated cars are almost always older but the manufacturer is very random.

Visit a Toyota dealership and take a look at the number of cars in for service. Visit a GM dealership of similar size and look at the number of cars in for service. They will both be very busy on most days and the vast majority of those cars aren't in for oil changes. I think part of the reason Toyota gets higher reliability ratings than GM is that during the 70s and early 80s GM had a real problem with their vehicles while Toyota was working hard to improve theirs. It takes a long time for that perception to change even with GM dramatically improving their products since then. Perception is why GMs tend to be rated lower than Toyotas for reliability and also why GM resale is lower than Toyota. When I look at the service folders for my wife's 2007 Solara SLE Convertible, which has 28,000 miles on it and my 2012 ECO MT with 33,000 miles on it, they are the same thickness, even with the additional purchases receipts for the roof rack and mods I have made to my ECO. This is a good indicator that mile per mile, my ECO MT is as reliable, if not slightly more reliable since I've driven further, than her Solara.

Edit: I'm not bashing Toyota here, just the perception that Toyota are better than GMs. My wife loves her Solara and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

IACRUZE248 said:


> I am a little puzzled, disturbed, and amazed by this thread to be honest. question..... Do you know how much your child support will be for 3 children already ?


I've tried to stay out of this silly, irresponsible discussion, but if I was the parent here, he'd be getting my '97 Civic EX (I'd put new struts on it) with the expectation that he'd take care of it until he got his act/life/career together. Color me old fashioned.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok... first of all I am not going to have any more kids. We didn't plan on having these... We broke up and are done for good, I couldn't live a lie anymore, because of that, will no longer be seeing them. My parents know that I need a new car and they are going to help me buy one. I don't see such a big deal. I considered a Cruze for a while, until we broke up and now my income will no longer be enough for the $28k Cruze I want, it would be best for me to get a Camry with my dads discount.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I vote to lock this thread. It's already consumed too much storage space.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't completely cut yourself off from your kids. Try to maintain at least a cordial relationship with your ex - your kids will thank you both for doing this later.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Like I said, I don't care to see them. I have moved on and didn't want to live a lie anymore so I had to tell everyone sometime. Plus, we didn't get along anyways. Probably all for the best.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

You don't care to see who? Your kids or your girlfriend and her parents? What lie were you living?


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> (snip)I considered a Cruze for a while, until we broke up and now my income will no longer be enough for the $28k Cruze I want, it would be best for me to get a Camry with my dads discount.


I question if this thread and background story is real or made up, but at 17/18 or whatever you are, with 3 kids, a $2800 car is more along the lines of what you should be looking at. 

Regardless of whatever lie you claim to have been living, you still have to provide for your kids. You play, you pay. Simple as that. 

A $2800 car will get you around just fine. That's $2300 more car than I drove at that age. 

I've spoken my peace. Carry on. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rb343 said:


> I question if this thread and background story is real or made up, but at 17/18 or whatever you are, with 3 kids, a $2800 car is more along the lines of what you should be looking at.
> 
> Regardless of whatever lie you claim to have been living, you still have to provide for your kids. You play, you pay. Simple as that.
> 
> ...



I kinda agree with the quote above. As your situation has changed, you should certainly just get something used but reliable. Besides with three kids you don't want anything too nice because it's just going to be messed up any way and eventually filled with car seats and stale cheerios. 

****, I'm 27 with no kids and college educated and I can't even afford a new car. All my bills go to helping keep a roof over me and wife's head, along with our other bills and my huge student loans! My wife and I have recently just paid off some big credit card debt but yet in still we really cant afford anything with our student loans kicking our ass. 

I truly want to buy the cruze and hopefully things will get better financially and job wise for me so that I can purchase one soon but with other priorities being more important than getting a new car, i might have to just give up on the dream if my Nissan dies before i can afford a new Cruze. 

Save your money and put it towards your own place or making sure you can make those child support payments.


----------



## HatchCruzer (Jun 21, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> Like I said, I don't care to see them.


Like many others, I have tried to avoid commenting in this thread as it is quite simply rediculous (possibly a wind up I am starting to suspect). However, reading the above statement has shocked me in to asking the following question; are you referring to your children?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Needs and wants are two different things, one should reflect on this when considering entering into a binding contract that requires you to pay & can effect your credit for years. In reality you need transportation but in no way need a new car or payment. 

Do you have any idea what child support will cost? in my state 1 kid is 17% of your gross income, think 3 would cost you about 30%. Even if you somehow managed to have a decent paying job handed to you there is no way you will be able to afford a new car payment & insurance let alone the gas to fill the tank. 

The difference between a $20,000 and $25,000 car on a 60 month loan is almost $100 a month less in payments, doesn't take a rocket scientist to see your "great deal" Camry is still outside what you can afford.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I wanted an LTZ cruze when I bought mine but my need was for just a new reliable car. Realized most of the extra cost of the LTZ cruze was not justified, I got all the options I wanted on the 1LT and saved $6,000. 

Yes I miss the 18in wheels, sport tuned suspension, 4 wheel discs, leather, push button start & automatic climate control but once I actually seen what I was missing I realized those features were not worth $6,000 more. Some day I might get some bigger rims and when I ever need new springs/struts you can sure bet I will buy some upgraded pieces but not once have I regretted buying the cheaper car. 

Its still a blast to drive, turns heads and gets great MPG.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rb343 said:


> I question if this thread and background story is real or made up, but at 17/18 or whatever you are, with 3 kids, a $2800 car is more along the lines of what you should be looking at.
> 
> Regardless of whatever lie you claim to have been living, you still have to provide for your kids. You play, you pay. Simple as that.
> 
> ...


I've been texting this young man giving him some advice about what he could do too try and get along with his I guess former girlfriends father. He only has one child right now his ex is currently pregnant with twin boys.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> You don't care to see who? Your kids or your girlfriend and her parents? What lie were you living?


From what he was telling me in his text messages I would say all of them.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I vote to lock this thread. It's already consumed too much storage space.


I agree this thread should be locked up or deleted all together.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

At this point, I am pretty close to convinced that this TopazLTZ is a fraud or imposter and has been playing us all for fools now for all these months. His stories just dont seem believable anymore...just my opinion.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

He needs to get his priority's straight. With one kid already and two on the way, a car payment should be the last thing in his short terms plans. He doesn't even have a job based on what he's said before.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

TopazLTZ said:


> Ok... first of all I am not going to have any more kids. We didn't plan on having these... We broke up and are done for good, I couldn't live a lie anymore, because of that, will no longer be seeing them. My parents know that I need a new car and they are going to help me buy one. I don't see such a big deal. I considered a Cruze for a while, until we broke up and now my income will no longer be enough for the $28k Cruze I want, it would be best for me to get a Camry with my dads discount.


I wish you the best of luck OP. My advice would be to get a loaded certified used vehicle. Try to save as much money as possible but definitely use your dad's connection. I'm not keen on Toyota these days but to each its own.

After reading through this thread, all I can say is WOW. Troll or not, no one here is his parents. Buy the car that suits your needs and move on with your life. Good luck with child support brother, you will need it!



99_XC600 said:


> He needs to get his priority's straight. With one kid already and two on the way, a car payment should be the last thing in his short terms plans. He doesn't even have a job based on what he's said before.


Sad part is.. no job = no child support payments.. _*yet*_.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I can see why everyone likes them, it does everything well. How many Camrys and Corollas do you see on the side of the road??? NONE... that can't be said for the Cobalts and Cavaliers.


That is nothing but a load of horse poop. For one, all of the Corolla's with the faulty PCM were prone to stalling out and not restarting at any time. I had a 4 year old Camry that the alternator pulley came off of with only 70,000 kms on the clock towed in. I've had multiple Camry's towed in that have the lower steering shaft ujoint seized bad enough that there is no power steering. Had a 4 cyl Venza with 101,000 kms and bad water pump last week. Everything on the road breaks....everything.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't care to see anyone of them. I do not get along with her father... AT ALL! We did for a little while, but we don't anymore. My ex already said that she doesn't want me seeing them. The lie that I was living, was that I am gay. lol I mean I had to tell people sometime.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> He needs to get his priority's straight. With one kid already and two on the way, a car payment should be the last thing in his short terms plans. He doesn't even have a job based on what he's said before.


I have a job... I work at a place called Innsbrook, it is private gated community, resort and conference center. It is seasonal, so I do not work at all this week or next. And during winter I get NOTHING. I got 40 hours a week in June. Hours pick back up for the Easter Brunch they have out there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I have a job... I work at a place called Innsbrook, it is private gated community, resort and conference center. It is seasonal, so I do not work at all this week or next. And during winter I get NOTHING. I got 40 hours a week in June. Hours pick back up for the Easter Brunch they have out there.


And how do you expect to make $400+ car payments every month with that?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> And how do you expect to make $400+ car payments every month with that?


Hold on, let's not bring logic into this equation. That would just be silly.

Regarding YOUR children. Whether you want to see them or not, THEY ARE YOUR RESPONSIBILITY. Grow up and take responsibility for your actions. Just because you're gay doesn't mean that your absolved from any financial support.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> And how do you expect to make $400+ car payments every month with that?


They have other departments that I can go to and honestly, Im not going to do that manual labor crap. Right now I work weddings and meetings and big event buffets. I have been applying anywhere I can to get another job because I wont even be able to afford the child support with not working everyday.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Hold on, let's not bring logic into this equation. That would just be silly.
> 
> Regarding YOUR children. Whether you want to see them or not, THEY ARE YOUR RESPONSIBILITY. Grow up and take responsibility for your actions. Just because you're gay doesn't mean that your absolved from any financial support.


Yes I am gay and no it doesn't mean I am absolved from that, what I am saying, is that I finally had enough of Tailor because she was a snooty b**ch and was fake as f***, caked on her make up everyday nails done every week, and hair done every week. I was tired of her. So finally, I had to tell everybody and get out of the relationship, that I honestly was never happy with. She thought I was a jerk and so be it. Because I don't care... lmao


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I wont even be able to afford the child support with not working everyday.












But it was totally worth it, right?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> I don't care to see anyone of them. I do not get along with her father... AT ALL! We did for a little while, but we don't anymore. My ex already said that she doesn't want me seeing them. The lie that I was living, was that I am gay. lol I mean I had to tell people sometime.


If there was any doubt this guy was a troll, it's gone now. This guy has been very hard to believe since he started here, until now. No way is this for real. 
Think about it. Under 20 with 3 kids, and now he is gay? Now I have heard them all...

Mods, can we get this troll locked now? It was funny at first, now its just ridiculous. The guys over at ToyotaNation must really be yukking it up now.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> But it was totally worth it, right?



**** Jon i am forced to post this response again:










Topaz: Let's make this scenario:

Let's say when you were growing up, your father was never a part of your life. How would you have felt? 

And not only was he not a part of your life, but you KNEW WHO HE WAS, and he DIDN'T care for you. 

We are just trying to help man.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> caked on her make up everyday nails done every week, and hair done every week. I was tired of her.


What you're describing is a majority of 20 something women, and probably a much higher percent who would ever ride around in a Cruze LTZ. So basically you're tired of women.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay???? I care why? I DON'T! Lmao you're the type of person that makes my ego even bigger and gosh, my ego is pretty **** big.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Okay???? I care why? I DON'T! Lmao you're the type of person that makes my ego even bigger and gosh, my ego is pretty **** big.


No ****. But an ego bigger than your head doesn't get you anywhere in life.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> What you're describing is a majority of 20 something women, and probably a much higher percent who would ever ride around in a Cruze LTZ. So basically you're tired of women.


... well she gets her hair done EVERY week and its not a cut, she would get the MOST expensive highlights and whatever she wanted. Her nails were professionally done, and every week she got them removed and something new. People didn't like her because she was a b**** and I never thought that until I finally had to end it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My wife is 30.

She does her hair every 2 days, herself. And her nails every week. She takes care of herself. She wears expensive clothing, and expensive make up, which takes her a LONG time to do BUT i am glad because she is beautiful and works hard to earn everything. She can be a bitch to those that deserve it, but she is the sweetest girl to those that are themselves. 

Oh yeah, i am 23 years old. 

You must be a troll to be so insensitive towards your own children.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I've been texting this person for about a month in a half he was begging me for advice that his girlfriend met everything to him and when she had to go to the hospital for a pregnancy issue went she got home she was put on bed rest two days later he texts me telling me that they were through.
> 
> And now this whole thing I don't know what to THINK???


I would be leary about giving my number out might wanna change your number.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I am not a troll, you're the ones that want to make it such a big deal... lmao say whatever you want.


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hold on a minute, need to get more popcorn.....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

TopazLTZ said:


> I am not a troll, you're the ones that want to make it such a big deal... lmao say whatever you want.



It is a big deal.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I would be leary about giving my number out might wanna change your number.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree that this whole thread and this member just need to be locked and kicked off the forum at this point. It seems like we have all wasted our time answering his questions and concerns about the Cruze as well as his personal problems. Let him take his drama and his crazy stories to the Toyota forums! 

Personally I have nothing against gay people, but I don't respect gay people who start a family, knowing all along they were living a lie, because once it comes to surface, it possibly ruins the lives of the children and the significant other forever.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

He says he's "moved on". Our cities are rife with Baby Daddies that have "moved on" (i.e. abdicated their paternal responsibility). Child support will be no issue for him. He'll soon learn that no W2 means no garnishment and if he does work, he'll do jobs that pay under the table, so Child Services can't track his income. Hopefully the maternal grand parents are physically and financially up for raising another generation. I am reminded of Carrie Underwood's song "Cowboy Cassanova" and the lyrics apply whether you are gay or straight.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol... I will pay every bit of the child support, after all I am the father. The reason I don't want to see my children is because I can not and do not get along with my ex... I have talked to her and she automatically assumed that I didn't want anything to do with them. If she wants to play that game, you're **** right I'm going to play that game.


----------



## HatchCruzer (Jun 21, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> Lol... I will pay every bit of the child support, after all I am the father. The reason I don't want to see my children is because I can not and do not get along with my ex... I have talked to her and she automatically assumed that I didn't want anything to do with them. If she wants to play that game, you're **** right I'm going to play that game.


Mate, do you have any clue how pathetic you sound? Being part of your childrens life has nothing to do with the relationship between you and your ex.

Those children 'need' both parents. Do the right thing.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys, STOP even responding to this so called 17 year old! Hes playing you all for fools. We need to move on and just admit we been lied to for all these months. This happens ALL the time on the internet. At this point,
honestly, who really believes he is 17 with 3 kids?? Come on.....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Lol... I will pay every bit of the child support, after all I am the father. The reason I don't want to see my children is because I can not and do not get along with my ex... I have talked to her and she automatically assumed that I didn't want anything to do with them. If she wants to play that game, you're **** right I'm going to play that game.


This is all the more reason to stay involved with your children. Otherwise your ex will convince them, through repetition over time, that you're a no good jerk or worse.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Guys, STOP even responding to this so called 17 year old! Hes playing you all for fools. We need to move on and just admit we been lied to for all these months. This happens ALL the time on the internet. At this point,
> honestly, who really believes he is 17 with 3 kids?? Come on.....


I agree there's over 4 pages of comments on this situation mods should put an end to this thread.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

So the takeaways from this thread:

- When life throws you curveballs, you learn to deal with them.
- Live within your means, aka don't get a fancy car when there are more important expenses. You have a long life ahead so get a fancy car down the line.
- Work hard at a full time job- the effort put into finding a good job will surely pay off in the end.
- Despite life changes and decisions, the past will always be with you. Sorry. Own up to it and embrace it to your advantage, as a learning experience as well.
- When you have kids from a previous relationship, make your BEST attempt to be a positive roll model in their life, even if you don't see them the majority of the time. It's just the right thing to do.
- Stick by your ex's side throughout the pregnancy, even if you aren't attracted (in any sense) to her now. Be a friend, because after all, you did put her in that situation. You don't have to like/enjoy it, but it's something you should do. Even though it may be a second time, it's never an easy thing to go through.

And with that my friends, is all we wrote.
_____________________________________________


----------

